# PC tauchen



## night-ger (17. September 2009)

Könnte man ein lüftgekühltes system komplet in Stichstoff oder andere flüssigkeiten tauchen? was würde passiern? Was würde das kosten? Wie würdet ihr das umsetzen? u.s.w. ...





Schon mal danke für Antworten


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (17. September 2009)

em also da der stickstoff zu kalt is würden die festplatten und die lüfter höchstwahrscheinlich kaputt gehen...die kabel wahrscheinlich auch...
ansonsten gibt es pc's in aquarien gefüllt mit nicht-leitender flüssigkeit...was soll schon groß passieren^^


----------



## freshprince2002 (17. September 2009)

Aquarium + Öl habens schon welche gemacht 
War da nicht auch mal ein Video von der PCGH? ^^


----------



## chiesie (17. September 2009)

ja davon gab es mal ein video habe es aber auch letztens gesucht und nicht mehr wiedergefunden ....


----------



## STSLeon (17. September 2009)

Das war Raggamuffin, der hat ein Video eingestellt wie er seinen Computer ein Ölbad verpasst.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. September 2009)

Gib einfach mal "Öl-PC" bei Google ein ....

Aquarium wäre am einfachsten, allerdings müssen Lüfter demontiert werden, Kühler bleiben drauf, Festplatten, Laufwerke und NT dürfen nicht mir "getaucht" werden.
Ach so, Sockel abdichten!! Ganz wichtig!! Mit Silikon ..., wenn Öl zwischen Sockel und CPU kriecht kommt es zu Problemen.
Der Ölhaushalt muss von der Umwelt abgeschottet werden, da Verunreinigungen der Luft und Feuchtigkeit vom Öl aufgenommen werden und die Leitfähigkeit erhöht, es käme zu Kriechströmen und irgendwann "aus die Maus".


----------



## der8auer (17. September 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> em also da der stickstoff zu kalt is würden die festplatten und die lüfter höchstwahrscheinlich kaputt gehen...die kabel wahrscheinlich auch...
> ansonsten gibt es pc's in aquarien gefüllt mit nicht-leitender flüssigkeit...was soll schon groß passieren^^



Um Lüfter und Festplatten würde ich mir weniger Sorgen machen als um das Mainboard. Zu mal ich mir gerade nicht sicher bin ob LN2 nicht den el. Strom leitet.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (17. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Um Lüfter und Festplatten würde ich mir weniger Sorgen machen als um das Mainboard. Zu mal ich mir gerade nicht sicher bin ob LN2 nicht den el. Strom leitet.



naja aber festplatten sind ja auch mechanisch....und wenn man da direkt -170°C oder so reinhaut...

stimmt das mobo wäre aber auch wesentlich tragischer^^


----------



## david430 (17. September 2009)

ich könnte mich täuschen, aber würde da nicht die elkos am mainboard aufplatzen???


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (17. September 2009)

also mit stickstoff direkt rauf, da sind wir uns einig denke ich geht absolut nicht weil mindestens das mobo und/oder fp's etc kaputt gehen würden^^

ps: aber man könnte doch theoretisch luft vor dem reinpusten auf etwa 15°C runterkühlen?!


----------



## Stingray93 (17. September 2009)

Nichts anderes macht eigentlich eine Kompressorkühlung  Nur das sie nicht ein komplettes Gehäuse füllt...sondern nur den Kühler.


----------



## night-ger (17. September 2009)

und etwas nicht ganz so klates nicht leitendes z.b. -20 alkohol
obwohl der greift plastik an oder?

obwohl der greift plastik an oder?

ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht(ein hoch aufs internet und wikipedia) es gibt öl die dafür perfekt geeigneet sind man könnte die auf mius temps bringen oder es gibt so gele die würden auch gehen. Hat einer voneuch erfahrung damit oder kennt jemanden? würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (17. September 2009)

ich hab davon leider keine erfahrung - klingt mir persönlich auch zu schmierig^^


----------



## night-ger (17. September 2009)

der war gut!! aber vielleicht läuft der dann wie geschmiert^^


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (17. September 2009)

das wäre doch ganz wundervoll - aber vllt ein wenig pervers^^


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2009)

LN2 geht denk ich nicht... irgendein kleiner, unwichtiger Chip am MB der nie dafür ausgelegt wurde bekommt sicher einen Coldbug und hält alles auf; die gesamte Hardware müsste dafür ausgelegt sein; wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Coldbug beim RAM aus?

Festplatten kann man natürlich nicht versenken aber die kann man ja am Trockenen lassen, sie picken ja nicht am MB

Man könnte den PC aber vielleicht mit Öl füllen und so lange Dice reinschaufeln bis das Öl hart wird oder das System stirbt, bis -50° könnte man mit dem richtigen Öl schon kommen

Alkohol wäre auf den ersten Blick auch eine gute Idee aber ich hab noch nie von einem "Alk PC" gehört, wer weiß was da für Probleme auftreten wäre aber eventuell einen Versuch mit alter Hardware wert; allein dadurch das Alkohol sehr leicht entzündlich ist wäre so ein System aber im Gegensatz zu einem Ölgefüllten kaum Alltagstauglich

Man könnte ja mal z.B. versuchen ein altes Handy in Spiritus zu versenken


----------



## night-ger (17. September 2009)

auf der lan hat man dann immer nen absacker^^ oder kann sich richtig die kannte geben.
oder die gase "schnüffel" das könnte nach ein paar stunden eine lustige atmosphäre geben^^

ne das mit alk ist eher was für die industrie(trotz verdunstungskälte)


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (17. September 2009)

das sind alles äußerst interessante ideen. ich probier iwann mal meinen pc abzudichten und mit vodka aufzufüllen xDDD (nee natürlich nicht!) fetzen würde es aber...nochn bis cola rein..^^


----------



## zcei (17. September 2009)

Ein Handy wird nie die Temp eines PC's erreichen:d
stell dir mal vor, deine Graka ist über 80°C und der Alk fängt an zu verdampfen oO
Viieel Spaß...und wie stehts mit Leitfähigkeit? bei alkohol?


----------



## Fabian (17. September 2009)

Bitte bleibt mal erst Jungs,warum ein triple Posting wenns den Edit button gibt?

Zum Thema:Was für einen Voteil erhoffst du dir davon das komplette System(evt. nicht alles) zu versenken?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (17. September 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Bitte bleibt mal erst Jungs,warum ein triple Posting wenns den Edit button gibt?
> 
> Zum Thema:Was für einen Voteil erhoffst du dir davon das komplette System(evt. nicht alles) zu versenken?



wahrscheinlich a) gutes aussehen b) ne gleichmäßige hitzeverteilung xD c) ka^^ einfach sinnlos rumspielen?^^


----------



## night-ger (17. September 2009)

bessere kühlung z.b. ich würde den pc ja mit den kühlern versenken.

und wegen dem trippel post: ich bin noch etwas unerfahren mit foren und warum is das schlimm?


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2009)

> stell dir mal vor, deine Graka ist über 80°C und der Alk fängt an zu verdampfen oO


 
Dann verdampft hald etwas, was ist so schlimm daran? Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass bei einer Alkkühlung irgendetwas nennenswert heißer wird als mit einer guten WaKü

Ich denke das Hauptproblem von Alk ist, dass die Leitfähigkeit bei einer Verunreinigung durch Wasser (Luftfeuchtigkeit) sehr schnell steigt, das Problem hat man bei Öl nicht weil es nicht mit Wasser mischbar ist

Aus diesem Grund ist die Wodkakühlung auch definitiv nicht zu empfehlen; man sollte möglichst Wasserfreien Alkohol verwenden, fragt sich nur ab welchem H2O Gehalt es kritisch wird... Vielleicht gibt es irgendwo eine Tabelle für die Leitfähigkeit von Wasser-Ethanol Gemischen wenn nicht müsste man selber messen


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (17. September 2009)

die meisten nehmens dann als spam bzw pushen oder so...ka wird einfach net gerne gesehen x_x

hmm kühlung ja^^


----------



## zcei (18. September 2009)

jajaa..hab ja auch mit Leitfähigkeit geschrieben 
Ich denke es wird kritisch, wenn nur 1% Wasser sind. Sobald genügend Spannung da ist, wird es sich durch das glecihmäßig verteilte Wasser einen Weg bahnen (ist Alk an sich eigentlich nicht leitfähig!?)
100%igen Alk wirst du auch nicht so einfach bekommen, glaub ich, da die meisten Teile iwelche Zusatzstoffe enthalten.

P.S: Mit dem Öl ist ne gute Begründung  Wenn Wasser dann im Alk ist ist Schicht im Schacht


----------



## Superwip (18. September 2009)

reinster Alkohol ist nicht leitend und sollte für den Anwendungsbereich definitiv gut genug isolieren

Allerdings ist komplett Wasserfreier Alkohol teuer und schwer zu bekommen; lange wird er wie geasagt aufgrund der Luftfeuchtigkeit auch nicht Wasserfrei bleiben; die Frage ist eben bei welchem Wassergehalt es kritisch wird; bei einer Dauerlösung wird sich ein gewisser Wassergehalt auf Dauer kaum vermeiden lassen; eventuell könnte man etwas Trocknungsmittel zugeben, dass das Wasser laufend bindet dieses müsste jedoch regelmäßig ausgetauscht/aufbereitet werden

Ich werde das vielleicht mal in einem Chemieforum posten

Echte Vorteile gegenüber einer "klassischen" Ölkühlung hätte die Alkoholkühlung aber sowieso erst bei extremen Temperaturen unter ~-20°C; bei solchen Temperaturen wird das Wasserproblem aber erst recht immer größer weil das Wasser dann praktisch in den Alkohol hineinkondensiert


----------



## night-ger (18. September 2009)

aber sehr kaltes öl???


----------



## Fabian (18. September 2009)

Sehr kaltes Öl wird dickflüssig,außerdem wie willst du das Öl kühlen?

Ich wäre euch auch dankbar wenn ihr vor dem abschicken des Beitrags noch einmal drüberlesen würdet....


----------



## Superwip (18. September 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> wie willst du das Öl kühlen?


 
Dice reinschaufeln


----------



## NCphalon (18. September 2009)

lustig, dann gelangt das ganze CO_2 ins öl un es sprudelt wie sekt^^ ich würd höchstens vllt en wärmetauscher verwenden in dem das öl mit was anderem gekühlt un gleichzeitig noch umgewälzt wird.


----------



## henmar (19. September 2009)

um euch das mit dem 100% alk zu verderben: es gibt keine 100% reinen stoffe. selbst gold bekommt man nur auf 99,9..% und selbst wenn man 100%alk herstellen könnte, würde er sich mit der luftfeuchtigkeit verbinden und die folge ist eine leitende flüssigkeit.

meiner meinung nach ist der beste kühlstoff einer solchen art kühlung ein öl, welches noch bei niedrigen temps flüssig bleibt (minimal -20°C, sonst werden die komponenten auf dem mainboard probleme bekommen). das könnte man dann in einen gekühlten behälter geben, der die wärme des öls aufnimmt und da dann das mainboard reinlegen


----------



## Superwip (19. September 2009)

"es gibt keine 100% reinen stoffe"

na ja... wie werden Computerchips nochmal hergestellt?

100% ist vielleicht wirklich nie möglich, 99,99999999% aber schon, eventuell noch ein paar 9er mehr

99,9% sollten denke ich auf jeden Fall ausreichen, so gut leitet Wasser auch wieder nicht; Verunreinigungen durch andere nichtleitende (organische) Stoffe, etwa Methanol als Nebenprodukt einer Synthese sind sowieso irrelevant; ich denke es sollte heute mit modernen Methoden locker möglich sein Ethanol zu erzeugen das weniger als ein Molekül H2O/1 000 000 Ethanolmolekülen enthält, vermutlich noch bedeutend weniger was aber so oder so bei weitem nicht nötig sein sollte

Aber sonst hast du natürlich recht


----------



## Fabian (19. September 2009)

Sorry,aber warum so einen Mist bauen,kauft doch einfach nen Pot und Dice/Ln2 und gut ist.
Dazu noch ne schöne ladung Armaflex und viel Spaß beim Benchen...


----------



## night-ger (20. September 2009)

weil ein öl pc mit extrem kühlung altagstaglich wäre(also irgend wie das öl auf -20 bis -1 C° halten).
z.b. keine lüfter geräusche, nette optik, gute kühlung. nur das gewicht ist ein bischen um ständlich habe mal ausgerechnet das mein gehäuse mit öl gefüllt ca. 30 kg wiegt allerdings nur der bereich in dem das mb sitzt.


----------



## Jan565 (26. November 2009)

Also du kannst auch Destiliertes Wasser nehmen, das geht auch. Habe ich schon häufiger von gehört das das leute machen. Dann hast du auch keine probleme. wenn du das Sys da wieder raus nimmst. Bei öl kannst die Hardware dann wegwerfen, da man es eh nicht mehr reinigen kann komplett.


----------



## theLamer (26. November 2009)

> Also du kannst auch Destiliertes Wasser nehmen, das geht auch. Habe ich schon häufiger von gehört das das leute machen. Dann hast du auch keine probleme. wenn du das Sys da wieder raus nimmst. Bei öl kannst die Hardware dann wegwerfen, da man es eh nicht mehr reinigen kann komplett.


Naja, wenn dann Reinstwasser 
Und sobald irgendwelche Ionen reinkommen und sei es nur Hydrogencarbonat (Säurerestion der Kohlensäure, die aus CO2+H20 ensteht..) geht das Ganze auch schrott  - und Staub ist mit der Zeit auch nicht zu unterschätzen wegen der Ionen... Öl ist ja hydrphob (unpolar) weshalb die Ionen da auch nicht soo schädlich sind wie in Wasser...

Und die Autoprotolyse ist natürlich bei Wasser auch nicht zu unterschätzen


----------



## Superwip (6. Dezember 2009)

Wasser kann auf Dauer unmöglich rein genug gehalten werden um gut genug zu isolieren- vermutlich würden selbst bei reinstem Wasser nach relativ kurzer Zeit Metallionen, die sich von der Oberfläche der eingesetzten Hardware ablösen und/oder Kohlensäure (aus Luft CO2) für eine kritische Leitfähigkeit sorgen...

Desweiteren ist auch reinstes Wasser geringfügig leitfähig (was bei den geringen eingesetzten Spannungen aber wahrscheinlich akzeptabel wäre)

Und: Wasser gefriert bei 0°C- da kommt man auch mit Öl geschweige denn "herkömmlichen" Kühlmethoden viel weiter; sogut wie alle Zusatzstoffe, die den Gefrierpunkt von Wasser senken könnten würden auch dessen Leitfähigkeit erhöhen

Diverse Hardware in abgeschalteten Zustand mit Wasser zu reinigen ist zum Teil schon möglich, aber das ist natürlich etwas ganz anderes...


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Dezember 2009)

TheLamer mal eben mit dem Bio LK angeben ^^

Übrigens, einfach nur nen PC mit Alkohol oder Öl oder sonstwas auffüllen, da sehe ich keinen Sinn drin. Die Wärme wird ins Öl abgegeben und dann? An die Luft? Das wird ein sehr schwerfälliger Prozess, da kannste auch gleich den Boxed-Kühler drauflassen  Nen Radi braucht man eigentlich schon dafür, damit die Wärme besser abgegeben wird.


Ne Wakü mit Alk oder Öl wäre aber mal ne Idee. Oder anderen Stoffen, die wasserähnliche Konsistenz haben und bessere Wärmeleiteigenschaften. Man könnte das dann 1. weiter runterkühlen und 2. wären die Temps auch so besser.

Oder einfach mal Dice in den AGB schütten ^^ Wird bestimmt auch lustig, Wann kommt denn bei fließendem Wasser (wie von ner Pumpe halt) der Gefrierpunkt, müsste ja weiter unten liegen, vlt bei -10°. 
Hat das schonmal jmd gemacht, Dice in den Kreislauf geschüttet? ^^


----------



## CoNtAcT (11. Dezember 2009)

Ja, schau hier


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

also im winter gibts immer noch die möglichkeit denn radi ausm fenster zu hängen oder stellen, die temps die man dabei bekommt sind auch nicht schlecht, aber so an sich mit ner flüssigkeit alles kühlen ist schon derb


----------



## CoNtAcT (11. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> also im winter gibts immer noch die möglichkeit denn radi ausm fenster zu hängen oder stellen, die temps die man dabei bekommt sind auch nicht schlecht, aber so an sich mit ner flüssigkeit alles kühlen ist schon derb


 
Sicherlich, meinen ersten bench hatte ich im Garten bei -15 Grad, hielt es aber nicht lange aus.


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

och da das fenster nurn spalt offen ist geht das schon^^


----------



## Superwip (12. Dezember 2009)

CoNtAcT schrieb:


> hielt es aber nicht lange aus.


 
Du oder der PC? ^^


----------



## CoNtAcT (12. Dezember 2009)

-15 Grad war mir einfach zu kalt!!


----------



## Sight (12. Dezember 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BWSO4UlaHy4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BWSO4UlaHy4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

is das n Freak


----------



## CoNtAcT (13. Dezember 2009)

Nicht schlecht,war glaube ich schon 2007, wie ist mit dem hier:

[30l Oel im PC


----------



## Nugget100 (14. Dezember 2009)

Würde eher vorschlagen doch eine Komplressorvariante zu nutzen. Kostet viel keine Frage aber damit macht sogar OC richtig fun !. Einzigster Nachteil das man ein klein wenig aufpassen muss das sich kein Schwitzwasser oder Kondensat bildet ,das bei extrmen Temperaturschwankungen sich schnell bilden kann. Wer Nachts seine Heizung ausmacht und im Kalten Wohnzimmer dann die Eisblumen am Fenster sieht wird wissen wovon ich schreibe  . Naja Casemodding wird es immer wieder geben keine Fage ,aber ob sinn oder (un)sinn darüber lässt sich streiten.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

also so kalt wird wohl niemals ein zimmer bei mir werden, nachdem ich zwei kater habe und selbst es hasse in ner kalten wohnung zu sein kommt sowas schon mal nicht vor


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2009)

Einer der Dümmsten Pcs der welt wie ich finde...
In Flüssigkeit eingelegter Komplett-PC vorgestellt - 12.12.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## RaggaMuffin (15. Dezember 2009)

einer der sschönsten oil pcs die ich gesehen habe...echt geil/genial
jetzt wurde ich doch noch getoppt


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Dezember 2009)

Interessant wären eig auch die Temps 
Sonst sehe ich da keine Vorteile zu einem normal gekühlten System


----------



## RaggaMuffin (15. Dezember 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Interessant wären eig auch die Temps
> Sonst sehe ich da keine Vorteile zu einem normal gekühlten System



wieso was erwartest du...
es geht doch in erster line darum das ein pc komplett mit flüssigkeit gekühlt wird...und das für den 24/7 betrieb.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Dezember 2009)

Und ehrlich jetzt, was hat man davon, wenn sich die Temps nicht bessern? 
Son Öl-PC ist ja schon und gut, aber naja... Optisch macht das find ich nicht wirklich viel her und es bringt ja auch noch andere Nachteile, wie Geruch, Haltbarkeit, Aggressivität des Öls gegenüber dem PC und dem ganzen Kram...

Da bleib ich bei Wasser und Luft


----------



## HCN (19. Februar 2010)

Der Name Elektrolykondensator sagt einem ja schonmal, dass da drin eine Flüssigkeit ist und die sollte nicht gefrieren.

Öl hat eine miese Wärmeleitfähigeit.

Ich würde eher Reinstwasser (So aus einer Milliporeanlage) nehmen und das im Kreislauf mit einen hochkapazitivem Ionenaustauscher, Aktivkohlefilter, UVC Lampe und Leitfähigkeitsmessgerät führen.

Früher oder später gehen aber wohl die Komponenten trotzdem hops, weil die Flüssigkeiten mit den Bauteilen interferrieren und irgendwas rauslösen usw...

Vielleicht wenn man die Platinen mit einer dünnen Schicht Kunsstoff überzieht?


----------



## CoNtAcT (19. Februar 2010)

Plastik 73 Spray sollte da helfen.


----------



## Gnome (19. Februar 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Der Name Elektrolykondensator sagt einem ja schonmal, dass da drin eine Flüssigkeit ist und die sollte nicht gefrieren.
> 
> Öl hat eine miese Wärmeleitfähigeit.
> 
> ...



Was denkst du denn wieso der Hersteller bei dem Extreme Rechner was auf Computerbase gezeigt wurde, nur 1 Jahr Garantie gibt . Weil vermutlich spätestens nach 1 1/2 Jahren die Platine oder sonstiges hopps geht 

Ansonsten is sowas in Öl völliger Schwachsinn. Nutzt es doch lieber sinnvoller, zum braten oder so


----------



## Superwip (19. Februar 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Der Name Elektrolykondensator sagt einem ja schonmal, dass da drin eine Flüssigkeit ist und die sollte nicht gefrieren.
> 
> Öl hat eine miese Wärmeleitfähigeit.
> 
> ...



Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit der verwendeten Füssigkeit ist fast irrelevant, da die Wärme hier sowieso großteils durch konvektion abgeleitet wird- daher zählt fast nur die Wärmekapazität der Flüssigkeit; diese ist bei Öl zwar im Vergleich zu Wasser, dass eine sehr hohe Wärmekapazität hat zwar relativ schlecht aber immernoch sehr viel besser als bei Luft

Wasser hat inakzeptable Nachteile, selbst in reinster Form leitet es wie gesagt Strom, desweiteren ist es nie dauerhaft reinzuhalten, da sich Metallionen von den Metallteilen des PCs darin lösen würden, diese könnte man zwar herausfiltern aber dadurch würde sich nach dem Gesetz der Flucht vor dem Zwang das auslösen weiterer Metallionen nur beschleunigen...

Eine eventuelle Lackierung der Teile hätte wiederum einen negativen Effekt auf die Wärmeableitung an der Oberfläche, da das Plastik natürlich nicht besonders gut wärmeleitet und würde den Vorteil von Wasser zu Öl schnell zunichtemachen zumal es sehr schwierig wäre alle Bauteile dadurch wirklich komplett dichtzukriegen und man dadurch weitere Aufrüstungen vereiteln würde...

Die Idee von der Alkoholkühlung ist da wohl noch wesentlich besser

Allerdings sind Wasser, Öl und Alkohol nicht die einzigen isolierenden Flüssigkeiten...

Eine Möglichkeit wäre etwa Pentan; dieses verdampft bei 36°C und würde alle relevanten Teile durch die Verdunstungskälte, ganz ähnlich wie bei einer LN2 Kühlung nur auf höherem Temperaturniveau sehr effektiv in der Nähe dieser Temperatur halten, in einen einfachen Wärmetauscher könnte es bei Zimmertemperatur wieder verflüssigt werden, des weiteren isoliert es als Alkan auch verunreinigt sehr gut

Allerdings müsste so ein System natürlich gasdicht verschlossen werden, desweiteren ist Pentan hochentzündlich, gasförmig in Verbindung mit Luft auch explosiv, ein PC mit 20l davon würde eine erhebliche Gefahrenquelle darstellen; eventuell gibt es aber nicht oder schlecht brennbare Halogenkohlenwasserstoffe mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften


----------



## keendeen (18. März 2010)

also erstens gibt es höchstens 96%igen alkohol und zweites ist das die dümmste idee die ich gehört habe. das zeug explodiert. da wäre ja benzin sicherer.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (19. März 2010)

Es gibt sogar 99,5% prozentigen, aber die 0,5 % sind trotzdem noch Wasser und noch anderes (Geschmacksverderber etc.)
Bei Alk muss alles luftdicht verschlossen sein, weil alkohol oder allgemein die hydroxilgruppe gut mit wasser vermischbar ist. Sie bilden Wasserstoffbrücken und diese führen zum anbinden von H20, welches nun wieder elektrisch leitfähig ist.


----------



## HCN (19. März 2010)

Natürlich gibt es 100 % igen Alkohol (~ 99.9999), auch ohne Vergällungsmittel.

Bis 96 % bekommt man in mittels Destillation, da 96:4 ein Ethanol Wasser Azeotrop darstellt. Die restlichen 4 % bekommt man nur sehr schwer raus, deshalb ist absoluter Alkohol auch so verdammt teuer (wenn er unvergält ist kommt noch die Steuer hinzu).

Abgesehen davon das wasserfreier Alkohol Wasser aus der Luftfeuchtigkeit zieht und ruck zuck keine 100 % mehr hat.

Die Leitfähigkeit von reinem Wasser (aufgrund der Autoprotolyse 2 H2O <--> H3O+ + OH - ) ist vernachlässigbar klein, steigt aber wie schon erwähnt mit der Zeit an weil das Wasser alle möglichen Ionen aus den Komponenten rauslösen würde.

Organische Lösungsmittel kann man auch nicht auf Dauer verwenden. Pentan (Öl mit der Zeit auch) und co würden alle möglichen Lacke, Harze, Fette und bestimmte Kunststoffe aus den Komponenten lösen.... Von der Flüchtigkeit und Brandgefahr ganz zu schweigen.

Eventuell gingen polychlorierte Biphenyle ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polychlorierte_Biphenyle ), wobei die alles andere als gesund sind und man den PC hinterher teuer als Sondermüll entsorgen müsste.

Es bleibt wie es ist, es gibt keine Lösung für einen Dauerbetrieb die keine langzeit schäden verursacht.


----------



## General Quicksilver (19. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es 100 % igen Alkohol (~ 99.9999), auch ohne Vergällungsmittel.
> 
> Bis 96 % bekommt man in mittels Destillation, da 96:4 ein Ethanol Wasser Azeotrop darstellt. Die restlichen 4 % bekommt man nur sehr schwer raus, deshalb ist absoluter Alkohol auch so verdammt teuer (wenn er unvergält ist kommt noch die Steuer hinzu).
> 
> ...



Eine Möglichkeit wären eventuell Flourcarbone, die sollen ganz gut für die Kühlung von Elektronikbauteilen geeignet sein, aber irgendwie gabs da Probleme mit dem Einkauf...

Habe gerade einen link gefunden http://www.chemieonline.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-10698.html indem drinne steht, das sich Calcium- und Magnesiumchlorid in Alkohol lösen lassen, was ja dann die Frage nach der Wasseraufnahme sowieso überflüssig machen würde, falls das stimmt, da dann der Alkohol auch so leitfähig würde...


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2010)

> das zeug explodiert. da wäre ja benzin sicherer.


Explodieren sollte es nicht, außer es bilden sich größere Mengen Dampf aber ordentlich brennen tut es sicher- aber wir suchen hier auch nach keiner Lösung für den Dauerbetrieb sondern für eine Lösung zum Benchen im zweistelligen Minusbereich der Celsiusskala




> Abgesehen davon das wasserfreier Alkohol Wasser aus der Luftfeuchtigkeit zieht und ruck zuck keine 100 % mehr hat.



Ein Problem... oder auch nicht- sind ein oder zwei Prozent Wasser wirklich so schlimm? Wie verändern sich Leitfähigkeit und das Verhalten als Lösungsmittel Ionen gegenüber in verschiedenen Mischverhältnissen?



> Organische Lösungsmittel kann man auch nicht auf Dauer verwenden. Pentan (Öl mit der Zeit auch) und co würden alle möglichen Lacke, Harze, Fette und bestimmte Kunststoffe aus den Komponenten lösen.... Von der Flüchtigkeit und Brandgefahr ganz zu schweigen.


Wie gesagt, wir reden hier nicht von Dauerbetrieb... Außerdem sind PC Komponenten Organischen Lösungsmitteln gegenüber in der Regel generell relativ unempfindlich, Öl (sowohl Alkan als auch Silikon als auch Pflanzenöl) stellt erfahrungsgemäß definitiv kein Problem dar, für unseren Anwendungsbereich ist es aber nicht wirklich geeignet, da Öle bei den tiefen Temperaturen sehr zähflüssig oder fest werden



> Eventuell gingen polychlorierte Biphenyle ( Polychlorierte Biphenyle ? Wikipedia ), wobei die alles andere als gesund sind und man den PC hinterher teuer als Sondermüll entsorgen müsste.



Da gibt es sicher bessere Alternativen



> Es bleibt wie es ist, es gibt keine Lösung für einen Dauerbetrieb die keine langzeit schäden verursacht.



Doch, Öl... aber wir suchen hier keine Lösung für den Dauerbetrieb



> Eine Möglichkeit wären eventuell Flourcarbone, die sollen ganz gut für die Kühlung von Elektronikbauteilen geeignet sein, aber irgendwie gabs da Probleme mit dem Einkauf...



Es gibt sicherlich einige interressante Halogenkohlenwasserstoffe, da man hier die die Vorteile von Kohlenwasserstoffen (In dem Fall: nicht elektrisch leitfähig) mit schlechter Brennbarkeit kombiniert



> Habe gerade einen link gefunden ChemieOnline - Forum, Information, Service und Wissen - Seite nicht gefunden indem drinne steht, das sich Calcium- und Magnesiumchlorid in Alkohol lösen lassen, was ja dann die Frage nach der Wasseraufnahme sowieso überflüssig machen würde, falls das stimmt, da dann der Alkohol auch so leitfähig würde...



Hm... An durchschnittlichen Platinen ist weder Calcium noch Magnesium vorhanden, schon garnicht offen geschweige denn als Chlorid also kann man diesen "Nachteil" getrost ignorieren


----------



## General Quicksilver (20. März 2010)

Ich glaube ich habe eventuell was gefunden 3M? Fluorinert? Electronic Liquids http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?SSSSSu7zK1fslxtUM8tZl8_9ev7qe17zHvTSevTSeSSSSSS-- aber der Spaß scheint ziemlich tuer zu sein und auch noch kräftig als Treibhausgas wirksam zu werden, also nur in geschlossenen Systemen zu verwenden....


----------



## Superwip (20. März 2010)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe eventuell was gefunden 3M? Fluorinert? Electronic Liquids http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?SSSSSu7zK1fslxtUM8tZl8_9ev7qe17zHvTSevTSeSSSSSS-- aber der Spaß scheint ziemlich tuer zu sein und auch noch kräftig als Treibhausgas wirksam zu werden, also nur in geschlossenen Systemen zu verwenden....



Klingt nach einer ziemlichen Patentlösung...

Vor allem F-87 mit seinem Festpunkt bei 172K (-101°C)

Ein geschlossenes System wäre aber beim Benchen ziemlich unpraktisch...

Für den Dauerbetrieb wäre das aber umso interressanter; in einem geschlossenen System könnte man das Zeug mit einem dicken Chiller in den zweistelligen Minusbereich kühlen- Kondenswasser wäre so nicht zu befürchten, abgesehen davon, dass man statt des Radis einen Chiller dranhängt wäre der Aufwand nicht größer als bei einem klassischen Öl-PC (Öl-PCs muss man ja ebenfalls vollgeschlossen halten da das Öl sonst herauskriecht und alles in der Nähe des PCs mit einer Ölschicht überzogen wird ^^

Gefährlich wäre der Kochpunkt des F-87 bei 30°C, beim Füllen und Aufrüsten des PCs könnte man ein verdampfen geringer Mengen der extrem umweltschädlichen Substanz nur mit sehr hohem Aufwand vermeiden...
Eventuell konnte man eine dünne Schicht aus einer anderen Flüssigkeit auf dem F-87 schwimmen lassen, die es von der Luft trennt (F-87 ist mit 1,63g/cm³ relativ dicht), diese darf aber nicht mit dem F-87 mischbar sein und der verwendeten Hardware ebenfalls nicht schaden, außerdem muss ihre Dichte natürlich unter der des F-87 liegen (mir fällt keine Substanz ein, die dafür geeignet wäre, Organische sind wohl großteils mit F-87 mischbar, andere schaden der Elektronik; eventuell destilliertes Wasser, die Elektronik käme damit nur in ausgeschaltetem Zustand in Berührung, was sie aushalten sollte

Alternativ könnte man diesen Umstand aber auch übersehen


----------



## HCN (20. März 2010)

> Doch, Öl... aber wir suchen hier keine Lösung für den Dauerbetrieb


 
Also nur für mal probieren und benchen ist ja langweilig.

Wenn dann sollte so eine Lösung dauerstabil sein und am besten mit transparentem case um das ganze auch zu sehen.....

Abgesehen davon das man die Elkos und co auf  keinen fall in den zweistelligen minusbereich kühlen darf. Nur die chips dürfen so kalt werden. Alle anderen Bauteilemüssen innerhalb der normalen Betriebstemperatur betrieben werden.


----------



## Superwip (21. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Also nur für mal probieren und benchen ist ja langweilig.
> 
> Wenn dann sollte so eine Lösung dauerstabil sein und am besten mit transparentem case um das ganze auch zu sehen.....
> 
> Abgesehen davon das man die Elkos und co auf  keinen fall in den zweistelligen minusbereich kühlen darf. Nur die chips dürfen so kalt werden. Alle anderen Bauteilemüssen innerhalb der normalen Betriebstemperatur betrieben werden.



Hm... da hast du natürlich recht- die Frage ist nur: was halten Elkos wirklich aus?

Auch sind Elkos nicht gleich Elkos

Gegebenenfalls könnte man immernoch andere (Kältebeständigere) Elkos drauflöten oder die Elkos isolieren und mit einer kleinen Heizspule versehen... das wäre zwar jeweils sehr aufwendig aber durchaus machbar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2010)

Eigentlich sollte es heutzutage kein großes Problem sein, eine Elko freies System zusammenzustellen (bis auf das Netzteil. Aber das kann man ja vom restlichen System trennen).
Aber auch normale Kondensatoren ändern afaik ihre Kapazität, wenn man sie bei deutlich niedrigeren Temperaturen betreibt.


----------



## mcflops (29. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es 100 % igen Alkohol (~ 99.9999), auch ohne Vergällungsmittel.



fail , alkohol kann nur einen maximalwert von 96% haben !


----------



## Domowoi (29. März 2010)

mcflops schrieb:


> fail , alkohol kann nur einen maximalwert von 96% haben !


Worauf bezieht sich deine Aussage?


----------



## HCN (29. März 2010)

> fail , alkohol kann nur einen maximalwert von 96% haben !



Selber fail und lies mal richtig.


Durch Destillation kommst du nur auf 96 %, das Restwasser kannst du aber dennoch durch geeignete Trockenmittel entfernen.


----------

